
Cheating on my wife with OpenCV - vedran
https://hookshot.ca/posts/cheating-on-wife-opencv.html
======
pdm55
Warning: Don't try this at home! One might win a battle, but not the war. My
chess buddy magically started with "s q u e e z e" tiles at scrabble. He had
obviously palmed them. My wife twigged later and he is now banned. By the way,
nice example of computer vision.

------
saivan
Are you sure this counts as cheating on your wife?

